# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ASP.NET Web Forms >  مقاله آموزش ساخت منو داینامیک در ASP.NET

## dr_csharp

ساخت منو داینامیک در ASP.NET 
*download* مقاله ،  امیدوارم به دردتون بخوره ، اگه بد نوشتم ببخشید دیگه عجله ای بود  :بامزه:

----------


## don_alen

سلام دوست عزیز.

لینک دانلودد خرابه (از هر کسی که این تاپیکو می خونه خواهش میکنم هیچوقت تویه رپیدشیر فایل آپ نکنن)

----------


## ahrimaneahurai

درسته لینک برای 2 سال و اندی پیش هست اما درسته. من الان دانلود کردم

----------


## rana-writes

سلام
ممنون از مقاله تون لینک دانلود سالمه
با اجازه تون مقاله رو همین جا آپلود میکنم تا دوستان دیگه هم بتونن استفاده کنن

----------


## jjsaeed

> سلام
> ممنون از مقاله تون لینک دانلود سالمه
> با اجازه تون مقاله رو همین جا آپلود میکنم تا دوستان دیگه هم بتونن استفاده کنن


این فایل منو دانلود کنید و حالشو ببرید

----------


## mohammad abedi

با سلام به همه دوستان

من منوی وب سایتمو طبق مقاله ای که آقای محمد غفاری گذاشتند طراحی کردم (قسمت ادمین و ظاهر و ...) و اونو local تست کردم و جواب داد ، ولی وقتی وب سایتو publish کردم و Upload کردم ارور زیر رو میده ، اگه درست نشه تمام زحماتم به هدر میره ، در ضمن connection string هم درسته چون میتونم برم تو قسمت ادمینه وب سایت ولی تو خود وب سایت چون منو توی مسترپیجه نمیتونم برم و اروره زیرو میده :



```

[B]A network-related or instance-specific error occurred while establishing a connection to SQL Server. The server was not found or was not accessible. Verify that the instance name is correct and that SQL Server is configured to allow remote connections. (provider: SQL Network Interfaces, error: 26 - Error Locating Server/Instance Specified)[/B]


```

----------


## Saman Hashemi

این مشکل به ارتباط برنامه با بانک مربوط میشه کانکشن بررسی احتمالا صحیح نیست...!

----------


## عادله نصیری

سبام
لینک دانلود منوی پویا خرابه
اگه میشه درستش کنید
لطف بزرگی میکنید
خیلی ممنون

----------


## jjsaeed

both of menu.rar


> سبام
> لینک دانلود منوی پویا خرابه
> اگه میشه درستش کنید
> لطف بزرگی میکنید
> خیلی ممنون


هر دو منو رو براتون گذاشتم میتونید دانلود کنید ضمنا لینک مشکل نداشت

----------


## saeid6366

من طبق dbmenu منوی داینامیک ساختم ولی مشکلی که دارم اینه که وقتی منوی جدید ایجاد می کنم تغییرات در صفحه اصلی فوری اعمال نمیشه و بعد از مدتی (بعد از چند بار اجرا کردن) تغییرات اعمال میشه. البته در صفحات دیگه این طور نیست و وقتی روی آنها کلیک می کنم تغییرات اعمال شده با اینکه من از مسترپیج استفاده می کنم و تابع getmymenu در آن است. البته من شرح مشکل رو در تاپیک زیر اوردم ولی کسی کمکی نمیکنه. ممنون میشم تجربتون رو در اختیارم بذارید:
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...85%DB%8C%DA%A9

----------

